
Show HN: Research project “Working in times of crisis” - ude-aopsy
https://www.uni-due.de/biwi/aopsy/en/forschung_corona
======
ude-aopsy
The current corona crisis fundamentally affects the working life of many
workers.

Our research group at the University of Duisburg-Essen, Germany has therfor
started a research project that intends to investigate the working conditions
and psychological well-being of workers during this situation of crisis.

Since I always lurkingly enjoyed the exchange on HN about WFH and similar, I
want to invite you to comment, share your ideas - and hopefully participate in
our research.

